# October 2009 BMQ



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jun 2009)

I finally got the call today and I'm to be sworn-in in the comming days. Only thing that sucks is I have to wait until October. lol ah well 
anyone else same dates as me?


----------



## Thermal (8 Jun 2009)

First off, congrats!

Are you joining the Regular or Reserves? And which trade?
If Regular. and starting in Oct..., what happens during the Christmas Holiday week? Are you going to be stuck at the training place?

I'm still waiting for the call. My counselor told me, if everything goes well, I should be scheduled for Aug. BMQ, nothing is guaranteed at this time though...

Wow, Oct. BMQ... why so far later?


----------



## TopHatCat (8 Jun 2009)

Well, with regards to a BMQ so late, I recieved a huge spiel on this whole thing when talking to the local CFRC. It usually has to do with occupational course opening rather than BMQ opening. Not much point in letting people sit around in PAT platoon or equivalent collecting money and getting dusty and bored waiting MONTHS for their course to begin.


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (8 Jun 2009)

Reserve.
Communications.
Sig-Op.

Yeah they told me it's because of my trade that I must wait until October. Had I of joined a combat or artillery I'd be on for July possibly.


----------



## LG_John (29 Jul 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm John
I've just received my job offer after a 7 months process,
I will start my BMQ on the 5th of October with the francophone section

I am qualified to be an officer, but unfortunately, the infantry trade is close, so I decided to join the ranks 

Anyone else going in October?

John


----------



## Miss.Meteo (5 Aug 2009)

Hey guys and girls!
So I had my final interview on July 29th and the lady said that the next BMQ start October 3rd (In st-jean that is) They are really booked she said the base is full!! Anyone knows that they are starting in October? 
What did you start doing for Physical Training?


----------



## LG_John (8 Aug 2009)

Hi miss meteo, I'm starting on the fifth of october, with the Francophone section, 
What trade are you in?


----------



## Miss.Meteo (8 Aug 2009)

*I am Air Force, Meteorologist Technician. That's wicked that you are starting then! teehee I haven't received my phone call yet for the details but they said they had a LOT of people to deal with. It's exciting, where are you from?*


----------



## LG_John (9 Aug 2009)

I'm really excited too, I'm from Montreal, St-Jean is at around 45mins from home, I've received the job offer and all the papers I need to fill for St-jean , my assermentation is on September 19. 

Where are you from?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Aug 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> *I am Air Force, Meteorologist Technician. *



You are not a Meteorologist Technician yet, you are only a recruit for the Air Force. You will be a MET TECH if/when you complete your BMQ and Trades course.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (9 Aug 2009)

I know I'm not a met tech yet...I just like saying it and I'm french right so when people ask for my trade I'm never sure what to answer  

LG_JOHN: That is SO exciting!! I live in St-Jean haha! So it's old news for me really. I guess I'll know where to party on weekends  8)


----------



## LG_John (9 Aug 2009)

Nice, so you'll take the french course?


----------



## Miss.Meteo (10 Aug 2009)

John: My BMQ will be with a french platoon, my course in winnipeg also I suppose but I am fully bilingual so I might ask to have it in english since it might be faster to get a course know what I mean.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Aug 2009)

Yayyyy!!! I got my dates today I am so excited

So October 5th to January 29th. My assermentation is September 23rd I will be swearing on the law. SO excited!! It's actually happening!



May


----------



## LG_John (14 Aug 2009)

Félicitation!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (18 Aug 2009)

Merci beaucoup!!!!! ;D


----------



## Weapon tech (19 Aug 2009)




----------



## Weapon tech (19 Aug 2009)

hi everyone, I will be in for october 5th my trade is weapon tech and i will be in a french platoon, hoping see you there guys and girls!!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (20 Aug 2009)

Wow!! That is cool most of you guys are October 5th like me AND in a French Platoon! This is quite exciting...

When are you swearing in? And where do you guys live?


----------



## Weapon tech (20 Aug 2009)

ouep! I don't know exactly the date for the swearing but they told probably 2 weeks before october 5th. Im from originatly Longueuil, Qc and leave in St-Jean for couple months. But right now im in PEI. So im going back home!!! So both know where we can go for party hahahaha!!! If you have facebook Miss meteo tu peux m'ajouter ou me donner le tiens.!!! 


French english im kinda lost starting to talk in english and finish in french!!!
Anyway see you on the base girl!!!

oh btw   are you going for officer or soldier, im going for weapon tech so no officer course for me.
 :yellow:


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Aug 2009)

Weapon tech said:
			
		

> oh btw   are you going for officer or soldier NCM, im going for weapon tech so no officer course for me.



Since this is a BMQ thread and not a BM*O*Q thread, I would assume NCM.


----------



## LG_John (20 Aug 2009)

Félicitation Weapon Tech
I can't wait to be there, october 5th seems to be so far!!!!

add me both to facebook,

J_ricard2000@hotmail.com


----------



## Weapon tech (20 Aug 2009)

Thanks to correct me PMedMoe!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Aug 2009)

Weapon tech said:
			
		

> Thanks to correct me PMedMoe!!!



No salute necessary.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (21 Aug 2009)

Ils m'ont dit que je vais jurer le 23 septembre. I said I am swearing on the law . I want to swear on something I believe in (no offense) . 

On the other hand yes! I have facebook girl, I will send you a message with my stuff
Anyone else counting the days? I have a countdown on my cellphone

I went to the Mess here in petawawa yesterday and spoke to a lot of "RCR" dudes and they told me about their BMQ in St-Jean and they actually had fun met wicked people, It sucked on certain parts but hey it's part of the job. But I always tell myself the worst just to build up even more inner strenght.

Countdown: 44Days 19Hours!  :camo:


----------



## Weapon tech (23 Aug 2009)

moi je vais jurer le 15 septembre, et jai recu mes papiers, dedans il mon donner une feuille me donnant les reglement du secteur bleu, avec mon nom quelqu'un d'autre a ca?? Je c en generale on est dans le secteur vert....


----------



## Miss.Meteo (23 Aug 2009)

Je ne suis pas a la maison encore donc je sais pas si j'ai recu des papiers.

Mais oui c'est bizzard la section bleue...mais la base est tellement pleine que peut-etre ils doivent compenser...

Le 15 Septembre c'est ma fete!! hehe 21 ans!


----------



## LG_John (23 Aug 2009)

Ils m'ont envoyés les mauvais papier, j'ai reçu ceux d'un officier, je vais avoir les bons le 9 septembre


----------



## rdubbed (24 Aug 2009)

Since BMQ runs through December, what happens during Christmas time - 25, 26? 

Is there a break for a few days when you can go home or do you have to stay on base?

Just curious...


----------



## aesop081 (24 Aug 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Mais oui c'est bizzard la section bleue



Non, c'est pas bizzard.



			
				rdubbed said:
			
		

> what happens during Christmas time - 25, 26?



The school shuts down for a period somehwere around 22 Dec - 4 Jan.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Aug 2009)

rdubbed said:
			
		

> Since BMQ runs through December, what happens during Christmas time - 25, 26?
> 
> Is there a break for a few days when you can go home or do you have to stay on base?
> 
> Just curious...



I once read this: Christmas Leave 

I think I also read this:  basic training - Christmas Leave 

I may have also glanced at this:   Christmas Leave & Operations.... 

I do seem to remember reading something else somewhere on "Christmas Leave", but I have to head out soon so I'll leave the rest to you.


----------



## erik.hillis (25 Aug 2009)

October 5-January 29, 2009 at St. Jean... I'm there. 

Edit: Ops, can't go back in time... yet.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (25 Aug 2009)

!!! French or English platoon??

Are you excited?scared?nervous?

When are you taking the oath?


----------



## erik.hillis (25 Aug 2009)

Moi?

English. Excited. September 14. 8)


----------



## soldier/in/heels (25 Aug 2009)

Oct 5th for me too, Communicator Research Operator. English training but can also speak fluent french. Excited to get out there!! Anyone from Mississauga area?


----------



## chrome1967 (25 Aug 2009)

I'm off for the 5th of October as well. I'm going Nav Comm. I'm in mid town Toronto. Can't wait to meet some of you!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Miss.Meteo (25 Aug 2009)

So what have you guys been working on physically? 
And s there something that worries you?

Where are your courses after the BMQ?

Mine is located in Winnipeg.


----------



## chrisD (25 Aug 2009)

Hi all,
I'm to be sworn in the 16 september, and i'll start my QMB at st-jean the 4th october in french  

Regular - combat engineer

No much worry, everything is really clear  :nod: and yup i have a very good motivation for training.  ;D


----------



## erik.hillis (25 Aug 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Where are your courses after the BMQ?
> 
> Mine is located in Winnipeg.


New Brunswick for SQ and occupational training.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (25 Aug 2009)

October 4th? Oh we probably have to be there a day before...I am not home right now so I don't know if I've received any mail  :-\


----------



## chrisD (25 Aug 2009)

I've been told that we get in the base the sunday soo we can start the course the monday morning


----------



## Weapon tech (26 Aug 2009)

Hi everyboday!! we start to see more and more people joining the french platoon its so great! I create a group on facebook for us, if you want to see other people in the french platoon add the group:

BMQ R0289F 5 Octobre 

My  facebook: Stephanie Beaton

Hoping see you soon on facbook!!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (26 Aug 2009)

And add me as well : May Plourde

Whenever we see each other don't be scared if they call me "Parent-Plourde" I hope not really I don't know if I can have only Plourde...I think I asked I really can't remember!

Do you guys know if for my course I can do it in English? Like after my BMQ


----------



## Weapon tech (26 Aug 2009)

yep , c en plein ce que je vais faire pour weapon tech


----------



## Merven (27 Aug 2009)

Hey everyone, I found out today that i was Merit listed, and the recruiter said i should be looking to leave Mid-October,
I'm going Crewman, Anyone else?


----------



## Miss.Meteo (31 Aug 2009)

Merven: No not me, sorry!

Did everyone get an enveloppe with papers in it? Because I didn't receive nothing should I call or...The recruiting office in Montreal is quite big so maybe it might take a little bit longer.... :-\ 

I'll check things out! 
Talk to you soon!!


----------



## rdubbed (31 Aug 2009)

I was informed just today:
October 19th, 2009 to February 12, 2010 
BMQ in St. Jean, QC
Being sworn in as a RMS Clerk on October 14th, 2009 in Mississauga.


----------



## LG_John (31 Aug 2009)

Congradulation rdubbed,
 unfortunatly, we start on october 5th.


----------



## boboyer (1 Sep 2009)

I'm scheduled for October 12th - February 5th, English.


----------



## K.Alain (2 Sep 2009)

I am also schedules for the 12th of October to the 5th of Feb. I am looking to find anyone that is also in this BMQ class, i will be starting a facebook group for this BMQ class (October 12th -5th of Feb) if i can't find one already made. Anyone who is in this group please add me on facebook (Kevin Alain) and we can get in contact. I am located in Ottawa and hoping to find some people who are attending the same BMQ Class as i am.


----------



## Sam 45 (3 Sep 2009)

Like I said in your topic, I'm probably going to be going on that class too. Out of curiosity, when did you do your CFAT? We might have met, I was the idiot who showed up in a T-Shirt, Leather Jacket and Baseball Cap. I'll add you on Facebook.


----------



## chrome1967 (3 Sep 2009)

Congrats rdubbed! I'll be there on October 5th. Good Luck!


----------



## K.Alain (3 Sep 2009)

Sam 45 said:
			
		

> Like I said in your topic, I'm probably going to be going on that class too. Out of curiosity, when did you do your CFAT? We might have met, I was the idiot who showed up in a T-Shirt, Leather Jacket and Baseball Cap. I'll add you on Facebook.


I ended up doing my CFAT back in April.


----------



## Vader (3 Sep 2009)

I also will be starting on Oct 12th and end Feb 5th . I can't wait to start and hope i do not get beat up to much   


oh yeah and dont forget your winter onezies !


----------



## Miss.Meteo (3 Sep 2009)

If you guys haven't watched yet you should watch Basic Up on Youtube it's really cool! And super interesting, it made me want to start even more!


----------



## K.Alain (3 Sep 2009)

Vader said:
			
		

> I also will be starting on Oct 12th and end Feb 5th . I can't wait to start and hope i do not get beat up to much
> 
> 
> oh yeah and dont forget your winter onezies !


Head over to the facebook group i created . I will be seeing you soon, where are you getting sworn in?
Search October 12th 2009 BMQ in facebook or go to: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=147022954883


----------



## Miss.Meteo (3 Sep 2009)

Hey guys did you all receive a letter with everything you need to buy? Because I didn't...I called and they said that if I haven't gotten it then I will get it when I will swear in.


----------



## George Wallace (3 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Hey guys did you all receive a letter with everything you need to buy? Because I didn't...I called and they said that if I haven't gotten it then I will get it when I will swear in.



I just hit my Staples button after that one........"That Was EASY!"


----------



## kratz (3 Sep 2009)

As mentioned in the other thread, follow the CFLRS Joining Instructions  and you will have everything you need to bring. You could have searched Milnet.ca to find the link or Google.


----------



## Vader (4 Sep 2009)

I asked for a information booklet from my recruiter so i could start gathering things early to prepare myself and he gave me one.Now looking at some of these things i am really going to need a big suitcase. I am wondering if its required to bring all these things for example dress shoes ? will i really need them for basic ? also are we aloud to bring jeans ? it says casual pants i am wondering if that means jeans .My last question .... the booklet says to bring a iron.Now i know that is required but will i be able to purchase that at the canex store ?


----------



## gcclarke (4 Sep 2009)

Vader said:
			
		

> I asked for a information booklet from my recruiter so i could start gathering things early to prepare myself and he gave me one.Now looking at some of these things i am really going to need a big suitcase. I am wondering if its required to bring all these things for example dress shoes ? will i really need them for basic ? also are we aloud to bring jeans ? it says casual pants i am wondering if that means jeans .My last question .... the booklet says to bring a iron.Now i know that is required but will i be able to purchase that at the canex store ?



Re: Dress shoes
A) The dress shoes are on the list. You are being ordered to bring them. Thus you "really need them for basic". Bring them.
B) There will very likely be at least one night where you will use said dress shoes, namely your course party, near the end of said course. 

Re: Jeans
The list actually specifies "Casual Dress Pants", therefore jeans would not qualify. Again, these would likely be required at said course party. You can bring some jeans on top of that if you wish, if you have spare room.

Re: Iron
You can indeed purchase an iron at the CANEX. I am still quite pleased with the quality of the iron that I purchased at that time.


----------



## Mike28 (4 Sep 2009)

Awesome, I've got the Oct. 12th-Feb.5th.
Nervous.  :warstory: I'll look for the facebook group.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Sep 2009)

Vader said:
			
		

> . I am wondering if its required to bring all these things



The list is not a suggestion. If it is on the list, bring it.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The list is not a suggestion. If it is on the list, bring it.



I really am sure that the rest of the members of this site are getting rather tired of these questions being asked over and over again in so many different threads.  

IF you have been given a list of things to bring; have the brains to bring those items, or we will then come to the conclusion that you are TOO STUPID to Join the CF.  

Remember another thing:  Yes, you may be able to buy something at CANEX in the Mega, but what are you going to do if all those items have been sold out, purchased by others who thought the same as you, but got there first?

Mommy is no longer going to be there to hold your hand and make all of your decisions.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (8 Sep 2009)

No need to be harsh I guess it's a normal question. We are all nervous and excited maybe it's written in other posts but this posts is for us that are starting in October . So if it's boring for you to answer the same questions all the time it's not really our fault since it's all new to us. I don't want to be rude but I think in this case you were being a bit rude.

On another hand! I went to the base this weekend to work out and it made me so excited! I know some girls are allowed to have their hair under the ears so I might be doing that since my hair is at a stupid shoulder leight. Doubt it's gonna grow 3 inchs until then (hope so but yeah)

Cheers!


----------



## kratz (8 Sep 2009)

The experienced answers provided in these threads are far from harsh. IAW the tone and content  of the site, most posts are notched down a to an almost "spoon feeding level". During the busy periods when larger batches of BMQ/BMOQ courses start (ie: this fall) there tends to be more repetitious questions that have been asked and answered ad nauseum. To top it off, recruits then question the answers provided and nit pic every nuance to divine some secret code to successfully passing their BMQ. What many new posters consider harsh, is varying levels of frustration from having to answer the same questions from someone who has just joined the site 10minutes ago and posted the same question for the 13th time this month.

Edit: To add link to Tone and Content  thread.


----------



## Merven (8 Sep 2009)

I just got my call with a job offer, I leave Oct. 17 for BMQ in St. Jean on the 19th,
I'm just wondering who else is going?


----------



## LG_John (9 Sep 2009)

I've sworned today!!!!

The Caporal told us that "Vous appartenez maintenant à l'armée" !!!

C'est partie, October 5th here I come


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (9 Sep 2009)

Just got "half" the call a few minutes ago. I got selected but my file manager is away until monday and I'll find out when the exact date for BMQ will be. It should be Oct. 19. Will update when I know for sure.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (9 Sep 2009)

Hell yeah Jo!!!  On se voit là!


----------



## Young.Alex (10 Sep 2009)

Hey all i got a call today.... i leave for BMQ on October 25th My bmq Runs from October 26th to February 19th...

My MOC is combat engineer. Does anyone here have these dates?


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (11 Sep 2009)

Update:

My file manager is back early and I just got off the phone with him. Swearing in on 01/10/2009 DET London and then BMQ 19/10/2009.


----------



## chrome1967 (11 Sep 2009)

LG_John said:
			
		

> I've sworned today!!!!
> 
> The Caporal told us that "Vous appartenez maintenant à l'armée" !!!
> 
> C'est partie, October 5th here I come



Alright LG_John ! I'll see you there!

Cheers Mark


----------



## Doom (12 Sep 2009)

well when you guys get there, taking i dont get recoursed or any other none sense like that, ill be in week 7. just remember guys, make sure you can do the push ups, as they are crucial. seen to many hopefulls get pushed to WFT. so keep working on your fitness. follow the fitness standards. and another thing is to. that list they give you... you only need some of it, but in week 0 you're in civies so bring what you need to supplement your kit until its issued to you. Towels and such like that are all ISSUED after you pass your fitness test etc. But bring what they tell you to bring. as it will be pretty key in inspections etc.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (13 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions! Glad you made it


----------



## Fatalize (13 Sep 2009)

I'm going Oct 12th - Feb 5th (English) I think I'm the first one from western Canada to post here  (Going Artillery after my BMQ)


----------



## boboyer (13 Sep 2009)

I'm from Victoria, British Columbia and I'm also going Artillery after basic! There is a facebook group for the October 12th - February 5th BMQ.


----------



## ufm101 (13 Sep 2009)

hey you guys are lucky, im currently waiting for a call to see if im accepted or not due to medical issus. Its shouldn`t be to long tho ,I aplyed in january, got a call in febuary, did my interview, medical, CFAT in march. I had some papers to fill by my doctor wich I did in may. Then i sent my stuff my medical papers in july 2, got a call by my recruter saying the medic that as my medical papers is in vac and will be returning in a month. So august 20 i got a call by that medic saying i need to send out some extra medical papers to make sure that ottawa wasen`t gonna send back my medical papers saying lack of info. So no im currently waiting for a call and my BMQ is prob in october.... CAN`T WAIT


----------



## Miss.Meteo (13 Sep 2009)

*Hope everything works out for you!!  *


----------



## Fatalize (13 Sep 2009)

boboyer said:
			
		

> I'm from Victoria, British Columbia and I'm also going Artillery after basic! There is a facebook group for the October 12th - February 5th BMQ.



Ah cool, I haven't kept up with the times, I don't have a facebook/myspace/twitter/AIM etc


----------



## Romeo88 (13 Sep 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm starting October 5th(English) and flying in from Toronto the day before that. I'm going for armoured crewman after BMQ. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Weapon tech (13 Sep 2009)

Salut tout le monde, si vous aller au BMQ pour le 5 Octobre, nous avons un froupe sur facebook. Ceci est pour le "platoon" peloton francais!!! J'espere de vous voir dans notre groupe. Voici le lien:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/group.php?gid=121582572054


----------



## rickrobs (14 Sep 2009)

Arthur.K.ogichidaa said:
			
		

> Update:
> 
> My file manager is back early and I just got off the phone with him. Swearing in on 01/10/2009 DET London and then BMQ 19/10/2009.



I'm swearing in on the same date in London so I guess I'll see you there.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Why am I so worried?
Most of the people that are from Montreal have already been sworn in...mine is only on the 23rd and I am starting October 5th. Should I be worried? I will call them tomorrow just to make sure I am really going crazy  :-\


----------



## Fatalize (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Why am I so worried?
> Most of the people that are from Montreal have already been sworn in...mine is only on the 23rd and I am starting October 5th. Should I be worried? I will call them tomorrow just to make sure I am really going crazy  :-\



I have a shorter gap between my swearing in ceremony and my BMQ start dates than you , AND i'm on the other side of the country. They aren't just throwing random numbers at us. Everything will work out accordingly, relax


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

Thank youuu   I thought so too..it's just I will have less time to pack and all that nice stuff.

Do we write our autobiography before?


----------



## Marcotte (14 Sep 2009)

October 19th as well here. Looks like there are a few of us so far. Looking forward to, after some hard word, becoming a member of the Combat Engineers! 

Cheers, and I'm excited to meet you folks at BMQ.


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Thank youuu   I thought so too..it's just I will have less time to pack and all that nice stuff.
> 
> Do we write our autobiography before?



If you want a head start on things go here: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp#Ad

It has a kit list of what to bring and all kinds of information, and yes it says to practice the autobiography beforehand.


----------



## chrome1967 (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Why am I so worried?
> Most of the people that are from Montreal have already been sworn in...mine is only on the 23rd and I am starting October 5th. Should I be worried? I will call them tomorrow just to make sure I am really going crazy  :-\



I swear in on the 30th of September, then I am off on the morning of October 4th. I wouldn't worry about it. Like Ako mentioned, just check out the CFLRS website to get the heads up before your swearing in.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> it's just I will have less time to pack and all that nice stuff.



There is 11 days between your swearing-in ceremony and you course start date. How much time do you need to pack ?


----------



## observor 69 (14 Sep 2009)

Miss your morning coffee CA !


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> I haven't kept up with the times, I don't have a facebook/myspace/twitter/AIM etc



That's fine. You'll be less of a security risk.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Miss your morning coffee CA !



In truth, I'd had the same thought as him.

But then, I have seen the enormous plastic tubs/baskets of hair and other products that a few women lugged to the shower shacks in KAF. . .


----------



## RCDtpr (14 Sep 2009)

Miss.Meteo said:
			
		

> Thank youuu   I thought so too..it's just I will have less time to pack and all that nice stuff.
> 
> Do we write our autobiography before?



Or you could pack BEFORE you're swear in date......crazy I know.

And be thankful you have 11 days rather than complain about it.  When I joined a few years back I got a call on Tuesday asking if I was busy Saturday.  When I said no the guy said excellent because we are flying you out for BMQ.  I swore in the next day.

I had been waiting months for the call so I was kind of caught off-guard.  I had Three days to get everything in order from the day I was given an offer to the day I was on the plane to BMQ.


----------



## Jammer (14 Sep 2009)

..whats KAF???


----------



## Miss.Meteo (14 Sep 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> There is 11 days between your swearing-in ceremony and you course start date. How much time do you need to pack ?



Well...*I am* a girl   ! Hehe. I guess I like stuff packed in advance? I know I am quite lucky to have a few days I wasn't really complaining it was more of me being a bit worried. But seeing some of you didn't have that much time I feel better thank you. It just kind of clicked it that maybe it was because I live in st-jean so I don't have to get any plane tickets and stuff. I'm a nervous wreck!

But thanks Arthur K. for the link ! Really interesting.


----------



## Loachman (14 Sep 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ..whats KAF???



Huh? I _*know*_ that you've been there. . .


----------



## kratz (14 Sep 2009)

[quote author=Miss.Meteo]
Do we write our autobiography before?
[/quote]

From the CF Facebook group discussion:



> The CFLRS Joining Instructions found online at http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp
> 
> In the section titled: Documents to Bring/Arrival Procedures, item G it states, "Autobiography: All candidates must also write their autobiography. We strongly recommend that you do so before reporting to CFLRS (Annex F). "
> 
> Simply put you are not required to do a Bio ahead of time. Consider this though, you have time now to start writting a Bio and get it to fit the format shown in Annex F. If you wait until your course, the Bio be one more challenge to complete among the other things you will be expected to do.


----------



## Fatalize (15 Sep 2009)

Jammer said:
			
		

> ..whats KAF???



Kandahar Air Field


----------



## aesop081 (15 Sep 2009)

Fatalize said:
			
		

> Kandahar Air Field



i think you missed the sarcasm in that.


----------



## Young.Alex (15 Sep 2009)

lol I hope I'm not the only one on my BMQ


----------



## Miss.Meteo (16 Sep 2009)

*Yay Finally got my enveloppe today I guess I am a liiiitttllleeee bit nervous :blotto:*


----------



## Loachman (16 Sep 2009)

But have you packed yet?


----------



## CANADIAN F0RCES (16 Sep 2009)

I start my BMQ in 17 days, 3&4th.
When starting your Basic (I'm unfortunately a weekend warrior), how does the beginning go? For any of those with spare time on your hand that remember your own experiences. Are the first days mere gear orientation etc? This I would assume or is it learning from day one on drill or anything I haven't mentioned. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (16 Sep 2009)

From what I've seen and heard the first week is mainly instruction, getting your gear kits, and the CF Express Test for fitness. If you want a more visual aid I suggest watching Basic Up, it follows 5 people through BMQ from start to finish.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fl6kVmGDQVk


----------



## jondux (16 Sep 2009)

heyyyyaaaaaaa !!!! my swear in is the 23 of sept and my bmq is the 5th ?? ( i thought the 3rd ill find out when i swear in )
yaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Arthur.K.ogichidaa (16 Sep 2009)

jondux said:
			
		

> heyyyyaaaaaaa !!!! my swear in is the 23 of sept and my bmq is the 5th ?? ( i thought the 3rd ill find out when i swear in )
> yaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!



BMQ always starts on a Monday so you're looking at Oct. 5th. You'll travel to Montreal on the 3rd most likely and take the weekend shuttle to CFLRS.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (16 Sep 2009)

JONDUX! Where do you swear in??


----------



## jondux (16 Sep 2009)

i swear-in in montreal ( 23spt )....
i guess i herd the 3rd then they said the 5th ....
now i know ... would of found out at my swear in  ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Miss.Meteo (16 Sep 2009)

Hey I swear in the 23rd too in Montreal!! haha wicked! 

See you here


----------



## LatvianLegion (18 Sep 2009)

Apparently I am also doing BMQ on Oct. 5th. I got a call a few days ago saying I had to wait until my trade opened up again in April, but then the next day I got a call saying someone didn't show for their enrollment and they just happened to be in my trade, so now I start on Oct. 5th.... waiting for another phone call for it to be official though.


----------



## Young.Alex (20 Sep 2009)

Is anyone as excited as i am... waiting sucks lol


----------



## Miss.Meteo (20 Sep 2009)

:nod: yes!!! I am SOOOO excited! Nervous/scared...! Getting sworn in soon too!  ;D


----------



## Young.Alex (20 Sep 2009)

you sooner than I.... The wait is still worth it


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (22 Sep 2009)

I received the offer today for November 2nd. The RC calld back a hour later asking if I wanted October 12, I said yes ( after talking to my wife) i would gladly accept. Swearing in on September 24 and leaving for BMQ on the 11 of October. See you there.


----------



## chrome1967 (22 Sep 2009)

That's great news Hopefulmedtech. I'll see you there!!  

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Miss.Meteo (22 Sep 2009)

Iam getting sworn in tomorrow!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## chrome1967 (22 Sep 2009)

Have fun tomorrow May! Make sure you post some pics on Facebook.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (23 Sep 2009)

Well I am officially a member of the CF!! I was so happy to meet many very nice guys ( I was the only girl   ) 
I met Jondux! We talked alot, very nice guy.
So my course number is R0287F I know people that are R0289F so I guess there is two french platoons that are starting on the 5th?


----------



## silentspanky (23 Sep 2009)

I get sworn in on the 1st of oct. Exciting times!

Navy > Steward. Why? Because.  I can go ops but no fun in ops if you can't do boarding as a secondary now is there? Yes I plan on doing some infantry on ship. And I get to clean beds and serve people too!


----------



## ANTRAM (24 Sep 2009)

I am to be sworn in on the 21st of October, flyout of Toronto on the 25th and start on the 26th!
I cannot wait, if anyone else is starting at that time feel free to contact me.  
I'm in for Navy RMS Clerk.


----------



## Miss.Meteo (24 Sep 2009)

!! Wow 9 days left , feels like yesterday was 40 something days! I am all packed in my zebra striped suitcase (That's the only suitcase I got!) Only thing left to buy is my Iron! I am sooooo excited!!! I bought 2 blouses and 2 long sleeved shirt as well as a sweater/coat. I also bought regular t-shirts that I found in the men section at Wal-Mart super comfy. I am kind of lucky I have a Canex near here (Since I live in st-jean) I went there to get some of my stuff but I couldn't find a toothbrush holder as well as a soap holder THE SAME COLOR. They had them alright, but in different colors  ??? I tried walmart but the only place I found them matching colors was at Zellers so if any of you need help for your list  

Talk to you soon!


----------



## kalanas (24 Sep 2009)

Just got the call!  Getting sworn in on the 1st and my BMQ starts on the 19th.  Gotta love that nervous/excited feeling.  Anyone else start same time?


----------



## ANTRAM (24 Sep 2009)

Lol Miss. M, a Zebra stripped suitcase??
You're lucky you already live in st.jean, I'm from Toronto and
something just tells me due to the long travel,and especially the staff at st.jean,
my zebra suitcase wouldnt look very nice by the time it got back to me lol
Something tells me they would destroy it even more, jsut to spite me because its remotely
female and not "tuff" enough  
Good luck on your course!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (24 Sep 2009)

Zebra stripes scream tough, jungle fever.
No but seriously I know I'll get teased for the rest of my BMQ but I seriously only have that one haha, and anyways they won't see it for too long. I got them for my birthday. And what's cool is that on weekends when I can actually go out and stuff I'll go get clothes at my house  ;D certainly not going to go out wearing a blouse and dress pants :blotto: .


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (24 Sep 2009)

Signed my commitment for the next six years of my life today. Just a little over 2 weeks away, very excited. Good Luck to everyone going on course soon.


----------



## Weapon tech (29 Sep 2009)

Well in couple days im gonna leave for the bmq... Who is taking a flight sunday october 4th??
And when are you showing up to the base, I will be there around 3h00pm 3h30pm
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Romeo88 (29 Sep 2009)

I'm flying from Toronto on Sunday the 4th. I don't know when I will be on base. Whenever the next shuttle bus takes me I guess. Maybe I'll see you there. I know there's at least 5 others that were at my swearing-in on Sept. 24th here in Barrie and will be taking the same flight as I. And 2 of them are going armoured with me =]


----------



## jondux (30 Sep 2009)

im going armoured as well yeeeeeeee!!! 
cya there


----------



## Miss.Meteo (2 Oct 2009)

yeeeeeeeeeee AFTER TOMORROW !!! WOWWW time flies I am SOOOOOO excited and scared and everything. I went to the hotel yesterday and saw a bunch of army guys/girls that JUST graduated it was really moving. i was like aw! I am starting my BMQ sunday! And everyone is like wow most challenging 13 weeks but the best ever. Met great people. They all had a sweater with their platoon numbers and everyone that was in it.   

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AndyRad (2 Oct 2009)

Good luck to everyone in their October BMQ.... Keep us posted if you can


----------



## Mike28 (2 Oct 2009)

Wow so excited! 8 more days!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (3 Oct 2009)

See you guys tomorrow  ;D


----------



## Young.Alex (3 Oct 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Miss.Meteo (3 Oct 2009)

If you see a zebra striped suitcase it's mine and that means I'm around   .


----------



## Hopefulmedtech (3 Oct 2009)

One week now, can't wait to get started and meet all these new people. Looking forward to military life.


----------



## Young.Alex (9 Oct 2009)

well I can't wait i get sworn in on the 21st!!! Finishing my last day of work today, so i can focus heavily on cardio. I'm Excited!!! ;D


----------

